# HalloweenAndCostumes.com 10% Discount & Free Shipping!



## HalloweenChick (Sep 23, 2009)

HalloweenChick said:


> Make sure you check out HalloweenAndCostumes.com Halloween Costumes 2009-Adult & Kids Costumes Sexy Halloween-FREE SHIPPING Sexy Costume Store
> 
> If you use coupon code SAVE10 at check out you will save 10% and get free shipping!
> 
> ...


I forgot to add that you must spend $50 or more to receive the discount. You are not able to use the code with sale items. Thank you!


----------

